# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Δεν οπλιζουν τα ρελε!!!!

## xazopartalos

Καλησπερα.
Εχω ενα προβληματακι με εναν ενισχυτη ενος φιλου.
Ο ενισχυτης του εχει ρελε προσπασιας απο υπερθερμανεις αλλα μετα απο μια πτωση του ρευματος ο ενισχυτης αρχησε τα παραμηλητα, δηλαδη:τα ρελε ειναι συνδεδεμενα σε σηρα με ενα θερμικο προστασιας (το γνοστο μαυρακι πανω στην ψυκτρα)
αλλα το - του ρελε καταληγη σε ενα τρανζιστορακι οταν αναβεις τον ενισχυτη παρατηρεις να τρεμοπεζουν οι επαφες των ρελε και μετα απο κανα 10 δευτερα να οπλιζουν κανονικα.Αλλα οταν συνδεσεις ηχειο δεν οπλιζουν σχεδων καθολου σπανια θα οπλισουν εστω και με πολη ωρα τρεμουλου.
Τι να εχει σημβη??????

Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων.

----------


## east electronics

1) ψαχνεις με ενα πολυμετρο πρωτα απο ολα μηπως ο ενισχυτης εχει καποιο συνεχες ρευμα στην εξοδο ....ακομα και οταν ο ενισχυτης ειναι ανοιχτος και εχει κουμπωσει ο ρελες μετα το τρεμοπαιγμα  και εκει δεν πρεπει να εχεις τιποτα παραπανω απο 100 μιλιβολτ ( αν ο ενισχυτης κατα την εκιννηση βγαζει κανα συνεχες πιθανον να σαλταρει η προστασια απο εκει )


2) μετα κοιτας τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στο κυκλωμα που οδηγουν το ρελλαι μηπως κανενας την εχει κανει και η οδηγηση του ρελαι δεν ειναι σωστη 

προσεκτικα μεγαλε μου

----------


## xazopartalos

Oλα ειναι ελεγμενα και οι ενδιξεις δεν μου εδιξαν καποιο συνεχες ρευμα στην εξοδο.
Ο πυκνωτης που τροφοδοτι το κυκλωμα με τα ρελε ειναι κανονικος.
Με εχει κανει να απορο τι μπωρει να φταιει.
Στο σημειο dc protect εχει 2 τρανσιστορακια (εκτος απο αντιστασεις και τα σχετικα που τα εχω δει) μηπως εχουν παραδωσει αλλα δεν ειναι βραχικυκλωμενα.

----------


## east electronics

λες οτι ο πυκνωτης ειναι κανονικος τι εννοεις ???? δηλαδη οτι ο πυκνωτης δεν ειναι gay ας πουμε ??????? εβαλες καπασιτομετρο η απλα τον ειδες αν ειναι ομορφος .....

τσπ αν θες δωσε μου μοντελο και μαρκα μηπως σου βρω κατι

----------


## xazopartalos

Το κλασικο μετρhμα με το πολημετρο στην θεση ohm.

----------


## east electronics

και κατι αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις αν εχεις ορεξη 

το κυκλωμα προστασιας παιρνει κριτηριο απο την εξοδο του ενισχυτη  θα μπορουσες πολυ ανετα να αποσυνδεσεις την εξοδο του ενισχυτη απο το κυκλωμα προστασιας 

οποτε αν η ζημια ειναι στην προστασια τοτε ο ρελε θα χοροπηδηξει  ξανα και ετσι θα εντοπισεις αν η βλαβη ειναι στον τελικο η στην προστασια 

φυσικα αν εχεις και ενα αναλογικο πολυμετρο μπορεις να το βαλεις στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη και πριν απο το ρελαι να δεις αν χοροπηδαει καθολου η ταση στην εξοδο κατα την εκιννηση 

αν ο ενισχυτης δεν ειναι και στα πολυ καλα του μπορει να πεταει και λιγο ντι σι στην εξοδο ( τα κυκλωματα προστασιας γενικα ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα στην ταση ντι σι ακομα και μερικα μιλιβολτ 

και κατι αλλο που δεν μας ειπες ο ρελαι κανει τρελλες αμεσως η περιμενει καποια δευτερα???

γιατι η προστασια περιμενει καποια δευετερολεπτα πριν κουμπωσει το ρελαι αν ο ρελαι πηδαει αμμεσως σημαινει οτι ο πυκνωτης που κανει την καθυστερηση  εχει τζασει 

αυτα !!!

----------


## east electronics

ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ???????  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ  ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΟ ????  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  

ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΣΑΙ !!!!!!! ΚΟΨΕ ΤΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xazopartalos

Κανει γυρο στο 1 με 1.5 δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## east electronics

ειναι λιγος πρεπει μαλλον να ειναι περισσοτερος προληπτικα αλλαζεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους γυρω απο την προστασια 

αυτο θα στα λυσει ολα

----------


## xazopartalos

Οκ.Αν τα καταφερο θα σου πω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## east electronics

δεν μου ειπες μαρκα και μοντελο

----------


## xazopartalos

Δεν θημαμε ακριβος αλλα ειναι ενα sub και ειχε και εξοδους για ηχεια.

----------


## east electronics

προς στιγμη νομισα οτι ηταν καποιο σοβαρο μηχανημα .....

τσπ οτι νομιζεις  στειλε και καμμια φοτο μηπως το δω και καταλαβω 

καλη τυχη

----------


## xazopartalos

Δεν ειναι δικο μου ενος φιλου ειναι και θελω να τον βοηθησω γιατι του το ειχε χαλασει ενας μαστορας που μαλον μονο μαστορας δεν ηταν.

----------


## east electronics

δυσκολο αν καποιος αλλος το εχει πιασει 

αλλο να ψαχνεις μια βλάβη και αλλο να ψαχνεις τι λαλακια μπορει να εχει κανει ο μαστορας ....

αρχισε να κοιτας σε οτιδηποτε σου δειχνει ξενο για την πλακετα 

αυτα .....

----------


## xazopartalos

Εχει ενα διακοπτη θερμοκρασιας επανω στην ψυκτρα για τους ανεμηστηρες και εκει ο τυπος ειχε βαλει ενα πυκνωτακη κατι pf  se σε σειρα και δεν εστελνε ρευμα στα ανεμηστηρακια με αποτελεσμα οληκης καταστροφης του ενος καναλιου που επεζε.
Και ολλο αυτο γιατι ξαφνικα μετα απο ενα σερβις δυκτιου της δεη αρχησε την ωρα που αναβαν η εσβηναν τα ανεμηστηρακια 
να κανει και ενα στιγμιαιο παρασητο στα ηχεια και μετα το πηγε σε αυτον και κατεληξε σε δραμα η υποθεση.

----------

